# Depersonalization Disorder:



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Depersonalization Disorder (DPD) or dissociative disorder affects the way a person experiences his or her self amid reality. Most dissociative disorder findings are a subject of controversy. However, conclusive evidence supports the fact that a person who suffers from this disorder loses or modifies the general sense of their own reality.

Symptoms can include feelings of bodily or mental detachment from one's own self and perceiving the self as a third person, just like a nonattached observer. The top five symptoms of depersonalization disorder are listed below.
The most significant of all depersonalization disorder symptoms is the recurring or continuous feeling of detachment in thought and action. The person feels like an observer of their own thoughts. Depersonalization disorder signs include the feeling that one's body parts don't belong to oneself. Certain depersonalization disorder statistics have stated that some people have had the experience of floating above their heads, that is, they can observe themselves from above.
Numbness of senses toward other external stimuli is another common depersonalization disorder symptom. This includes not being subject to pleasure or pain and remaining stoic amid everyday inflictions. This symptom also includes feeling devoid of emotions that appear in states of normalcy. Feeling emotionally disconnected from people is also a depersonalization disorder sign.
The third depersonalization disorder symptom is that of going through sensations that are not under the individual's control. This includes feeling robotic, or like you're in a dream, or in a movie where one is just a spectator of one's own self and nothing more. At times, the individual suffering from this symptom might not even have control over their speech.
The fourth set of depersonalization disorder symptoms includes the feeling that one's own body parts are distorted, shrunken, or enlarged.
The fifth and least prominent of depersonalization disorder symptoms includes fears of going crazy and losing control of one's own natural abilities. Depersonalization disorder findings have also shown short-term memory, attention deficit disorder, and spatial-temporal reasoning.
Depersonalization disorder medications such as Benzodiazepine and Clonazepam have yielded positive results. Clomipramine is another antidepressant that has shown positive results for the problem. However, do not take any medication without a prescription. In addition, if you know of someone who is experiencing these symptoms or if you, yourself, are experiencing this problem, consult a physician immediately.

Read more on Newsmax.com: Depersonalization Disorder: Top 5 Symptoms 
Important: Do You Support Pres. Obama's Re-Election? Vote Here Now!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Chlomipramine was nasty, out of 4 dozen drugs it's the only one that made me pass out. Didn't notice much benefit before that


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Clomipramine (Brand name: Anafranil)
Because computers care about syntax.


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

there is no drug called 'benzodiazepine'

Its a class of drugs -.-


----------



## thestudiousone (Aug 15, 2012)

'benzodiazepine' ... this is a class of drugs. not an actual drug


----------

